# lump charcoal BGE



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

what kind/brand of lump charcoal do you guys use on your BGE

Below link shows different brands....can you find any of these locally?

http://www.nakedwhiz.com/lumpindexpage.htm?bag


----------



## Tirrin (Feb 25, 2014)

I dont have a bge nor do I live in florida..but I do smoke and if you have it get Royal Oak Lump Charcoal...its available at walmart here and it works great

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hot Reels (Oct 3, 2007)

Broilmaster is my new favorite I like it better than dragon breath.


----------



## Big Perm (Aug 1, 2011)

Try hickory wood. You'll absolutely love it!!! You can get a nice sized bag at Academy.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Royal Oak fer me! I use to use Dragon's Breath but don't get to Pcola as often as I use to.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

I have been using the Publix brand lump for about a year. It is good stuff.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

royal oak


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Royal Oak in my offset


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Royal Oak, Seems to get Hott enuff and last alittle longer.. I've tried sams lump before and it was just way too big..


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Thank you all for the replies.


----------



## jep (Apr 8, 2013)

Royal Oak is the stuff Big Green Egg rebrands for their own, check out the naked whiz's site for a good review of all the different brands and tons of other good info.

http://www.nakedwhiz.com/ceramic.htm


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Royal oak for me as well.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*Royal Oak for me as well, Sam's Choice sucks*

I had been using the RO for a few years. I tried Sam's choice a couple of times and the other poster was correct. It is large, but the worst is at the bottom 1/3. Dust and pieces to small to use. It is not worth buying. Perhaps others have had better luck, but for me, RO is my go to!

Cheers,

Bob


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

This is an older thread, but I just ran into "ohhhhh crap I don't have much coal left"!!!! Sooooo I had a discount card fer ACE and I have seen lump coal there before so I went to get some.... The majority that they have is Cowboy Coal (mostly rock) which bites....But they had 1 older bag of Kamado Joe (22 lbs $20.00) and 1 bag of Grill Mark (18 lbs $10.00). The Grill Mark actually feels heavier and sounds like the pieces are decent size. The Kamado Joe is probably just like the BGE brand just in another package.


----------



## Tofnda (Aug 11, 2014)

walmart here and it works great


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Jason said:


> This is an older thread, but I just ran into "ohhhhh crap I don't have much coal left"!!!! Sooooo I had a discount card fer ACE and I have seen lump coal there before so I went to get some.... The majority that they have is Cowboy Coal (mostly rock) which bites....But they had 1 older bag of Kamado Joe (22 lbs $20.00) and 1 bag of Grill Mark (18 lbs $10.00). The Grill Mark actually feels heavier and sounds like the pieces are decent size. The Kamado Joe is probably just like the BGE brand just in another package.



Holy Cow is all I gotta say!!! I cooked 2 buts fer over 10 hours and used the mix of Kamado/Grill Mark and I was amazed to see how much coal was left! I didn't burn much coal at all!!! :notworthy::thumbup:


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

I use BGE or Frontier in my Akorn. But I will use other lump brands when I find it on sale.


----------



## denrem (Jul 18, 2011)

I use Mesquite Lump Charcoal from Sam's Club - 20 lbs for less than $10.


----------

